# Trout Support DVDs



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I finally got a chance to watch them over the thanksgiving weekend. There was a lot of technical information in there. Especially watching both DVDs back to back.
We got out to go do some fishing a couple days later, and it finally made sense getting to see it on the water. We were looking for the different types of active bait. We were in my boat so when I stopped us to fish in an area that we were just going to cruise by on the way to another spot, I knew we had to catch a fish or I was gonna catch some grief. Sure enough on about the third cast my buddy hooks into a decent trout. we worked that area over a little more catching another couple fish out of it. 
I would recommend watching them if you get a chance. Even if you are experienced I bet there is still something that might make you go "AAhh ok, I didn't know that."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Jason, I appreciate that.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like you learned a lot...awesome videos!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

They are great DVD's.

The problem we have is Tobin gets all excited and he stops editing the REDFISH DVD either to go fish or hang on the fishing boards.

Tobin- Get to work on the Redfish DVD now .   What is the ship date?

The Redfish DVD would make a great Christmas present.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i have one more week of work and i am off for the christmas break, so hopefully i get a chance to go after some fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JimD said:


> They are great DVD's.
> 
> The problem we have is Tobin gets all excited and he stops editing the REDFISH DVD either to go fish or hang on the fishing boards.
> 
> ...


LOL... I wish I got to fish as much as you think I do. Good one JimD. ;-)

Goal for Redfish DVD is end of March for shipping.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> LOL... I wish I got to fish as much as you think I do. Good one JimD. ;-)
> 
> Goal for Redfish DVD is end of March for shipping.


Any Christmas specials or 2cool offerings brewing? I'm planning on picking up a set of the DVD's for my nieces and nephews.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Free Shipping for Xmas... and beyond; I'll at least let that run for a couple months after the redfish DVD is out so all of you that have been waiting on it so patiently can take advantage of it when the redfish dvd is complete.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin,

I am afraid that you hung around with Jason and the TTF crew too much last year when they were fishing instead of working on the new baits, rods, and plugs while we were all waiting. Jason probably called it research.  

The boys have done GOOD this year in getting all the new products out plus having a couple of fun contests to help those of us that are not able to fish as much as some.

Any idea when the Redfish dvd will be ready? 

How about a prerelease contest when you get close? 

REM that my fantastic trophy trout dvd came before the production disks were ready. Still works well with magic marker title. Keep up the good work. JimD


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... I'm afraid I didn't hang around with Jason and the TTF crew ENOUGH LOL... those guys are awesome.. 

Redfish DVD will be out end of March time frame.. I'm sure i'll do a pre release when it gets close to being sent off for duplication... yeah I remember sending yours early. 

You didn't like my magic marker... I'm hurt ;-) LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I started making graphics today... so it's on it's way. I even put a couple graphics down on the timeline... Funny, when i was just starting to date my current gf, I shared with her ecstatically that... "I did a full 3 minutes of finished video today!".. she got ****** and was like... "what the %$&#* did you do all day!, you only worked 3 minutes?".. lol.. I have found that it takes about a full day ish of work to complete 1 minute of instructional video including building all the graphics, editing, clips, sound, etc.etc.... I am sure I don't have to do it that way... but I think it's worth it so it's clear. Well, back to work for me.. thought I'd share.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

T,

Nice flounder (fishing reports)! So when is the flounder video coming out?:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Henry.. Props to Joey and Earnest of GNETT Fishing... 

Those guys know a thing or 2 about flounder.. I'll shoot for it next spring and summer and plan to have it out next fall in time for the run.. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure there are still a few flounder to be caught even now with these latest cold fronts the current one is still pretty mild... 

have fun
t


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Cant wait. Hoping to get the trout vid's for Christmas. Heard so much about them but its not the same till you can watch it for yourself.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

All the orders between now and xmas will go out same day or next day at the latest. I'll look for yours Taal. 

Merry Christmas
t


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I asked my girlfriend if she was planning on cleaning the algae out of the aquarium and she asked if we could get more sucker fish...can you believe it?!? I think i need to order those dvds


-mac-


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Ordered mine a few weeks ago. Really a great DVD with loads of content. Waiting for the redfish dvd.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Smack....Sucker fish??? man, she just doesn't get it ;-) LOL I had a little bass in tank before and it was cool. Then one day a tropical storm knocked out the power for 3 days and I had to put it back. Would be awesome to have a little red or trout ... permitted of course. 

Phantom, thanks for the Kudos man... working on the redfish DVD. Lot of content to cover, and graphics to make.


----------



## Scubasteve909 (Oct 13, 2011)

After all the praise on here I had to order mine yesterday!! Cant wait to watch them!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Just ordered the 2 DVD's, one of each, for my oldest nephews. I figured that they can each watch one then swap out so they can teach me something, lol!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you guys send me a link to the troutsupport dvd store? Too lazy to look it up because i just woke up for night shift. My girl asked what i wanted for xmas so ill get these. I cant wait to watch them!


-mac-


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.troutsupport.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, easy enough


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

thanks southpaw.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

These videos are something that any any inshore angler can benefit from. I like the animated examples as it really allows you to view the concept from a diff. prospective. I enjoyed watching these and came away with some great info. Thanks Tobin !!!


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday, the boys & I can't wait to watch em.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good Deal Trailer rig. All orders are going out same day right now...


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I ordered the dvd today. hope It's a good one


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Put it in the mail yesterday. should get it Monday ish. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey man, just order both of your dvds and cant wait to crack a miller lite and up my game


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tobin, good job on getting my dvds shipped so quickly man! I just ordered them at 11am and theyre already on the way!!!! Hells yeah, im watchin some trout catchin in my work truck the night i get them


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Your welcome Smack, try my best.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well today is a little better than yesterday to get out on the water... Hope everyone gets a chance, maybe even this week, to get out and fish. 

Happy Holidays
t


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The sun finally came back out and wind from the southeast...i have to work a 36 hour shift so no lure chunking for me


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The sun finally came back out and wind from the southeast...i have to work a 36 hour shift so no lure chunking for me
> 
> -mac-


Ohhhh man,... just when it's getting close to good.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yesterday would have been good ahead of the front... if you could stay out of the rain. 
t


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes it would have been great...ready to watch my dvds...


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just got home and my dvds are in! Time for miller lite and watching trout support with my girlfriend...got my Billystix in too. Woo hoo, early Christmas to me! Thanks again guys, ill post up after i watch them.


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Big trout dvd is the tits...watching limits now! Miller lite is going down great


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Smack. Miller is good stuff too. Merry Christmas man, Merry Christmas. 
t


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas Tobin hope you guys have a good one !!!!!


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

My DVD's came in & I asked where the were, the youngest son wrapped them & put them under the tree, said I had to wait just like them, told him I was the one who ordered them for myself, he said that's no excuse.

Everyone have a Merry & safe Christmas Holiday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

These are great dvds that really bring together lots of information i didnt know and some i did and makes it all make sense. Theres nothing that can replace hands on first person experience but these dvds are awesome tools! Let us know about the redfishsupport asap


-mac-


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got mine yesterday too ! Sweet ! The information on how and when to fish various bottom structures based on the water temps was worth the price alone. Add to that lure selections,retrieve patterns, retrieve speeds, etc. and ya just can't wait to go fishing again. However, I will get try to get on the water more when the weather fronts, moon phases, etc are the most favorable. Oh yea, all that in there too. Same price as 10 gallons of gas. Won't take long to save that by not running around to empty spots.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Smack and Dick... and Merry Christmas David.. and a Happy Holidays to all. 
Trailer Rig.. that's hilarious... I bet you were excited to open them though. 

Workin on the Redfish DVD now. 

T


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin- 

GET to work. As we have talked before you cannot be working on the RedFish DVD if you are lurking on the board.  

Your big trout dvd should have great information from now to April with corky and other slow sinkers being the prefered bait for big trout this time of year.

Remember how bad TKF was last year or the year before when most of the guys were fishing in the name of research and not working in the shop on getting the new baits out quicker.  Proud of the boys this year with all the new products out and the couple of contests the had for the board. TKF "done good" this year !!!!!! 

Now we need some fishing reports from the luck guys that won all the new baits.

Both of you keep up the good work. 

Looking forward to seeing the Redfish DVD and what new products TKF have planned for us in 2012.

Have a Great New Year! then bk to work.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... I love it. Thanks Jim.. been workin everyday on it since the last shoot. finally have it all captured into the computer and picking segments and cuts to go together. 

Have a Happy new year.
t


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Happy New Year T!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Henry, same to you bro. 

Happy New Year to all. 
t


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

I have both copies now. Got second one for xmas. Already have watched them numerous times and each time pick up something I missed the first times. Well worth the money, already my trout catching has improved. Next is a new personal best big gal. Great work Troutsupport


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the first DVD over the holidays, have to take notes, lots of great info!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The video's are so good that TPWD or PETA may ban it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive been watching them a lot lately, it will definitely help when youre out on the water and you start second guessing yourself, then you remember what to do in whatever situation arises. I know one thing, i need to get my boat running because trying to find active bait and chasing birds is some serious exercise in a kayak! 


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> The video's are so good that TPWD or PETA may ban it


LOL....

Thanks BullyA, Ziest, Txking, & Smack,

Happy new year guys.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Just ordered my DVD cant wait to watch it. Im pretty green to saltwater fishing and wade fishing.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I love my copy, but alas, my wife has put it some where and does not remember. Grrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

blaminack.... PM me.... or email me at [email protected]


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> blaminack.... PM me.... or email me at [email protected]


Will do. Thanks


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I cant wait for my video to come in.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Should be getting there C... 
t


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Tobin, it has probably been asked already, but when is there going to be a Redfish video? And are there any plans on covering other fish such as flounder? Dude a flounder video would be KILLER!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bill, workin on the redfish DVD right now... I have a lot of clips on the timelines and starting to make graphics and aerial overlays. The plan is to have it available by end of March.

Flounder, yes, we are starting to shoot a flounder vid and have already had a couple great shoots with Hackberry Rod and Gun and GNETTfishing.com (http://www.gnettfishing.com) Both super cool outfits. Flounder vid will be out next fall sometime.. at least that is the plan. 
T


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

That's absolutely awesome! I can't wait. I am glad to hear of the flounder video!!!!! If those videos help at the same level as the Trout video, then I fully believe that I am going to be breaking personal records this year. I got the Trout video in the spring and this spring and summer I caught my top 6 biggest trout in Florida. I live in Panama City, which is in Bay County. It is called Bay County for a reason. It has a huge bay system that is very much similar to what is shown in the video, with a few exceptions. We have much more sand bottoms and LOTS of Turtle Grass. There are a lot of places that have developed the muddy bottoms with the sand bar wave breaks like in the video. Now is the time to be putting all of this Winter Trout info to use. I did not know the area at all, even though I grew up here. Inshore fishing was fairly new to me. Once I got a kayak, it all was opened up to me, but where do I start? Well these videos REALLY helped. I began looking for structures like the ones on the video on Google Earth. Combining that with access to launch sites, I have amassed a great repertoire of producing spots. I almost never get skunked any more. And often times out fish my friends due to this info. Knowing what the fish are doing, where and why, has helped a ton. Because of this video I have also taken up wading. I know see the kayak as transportation to the place that I want to wade. Why? Because it really goes a long way towards hitting spots with less pressure, and less pressure means happier fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome Bill. I am super glad it's workin in Florida as well; totally congrats on your season as well last year. Keep us posted on this year too. 

T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

also, perfect comment about using the yak as transportation and getting out and wading. that's definitely the way to hunt those big girls with that info.
t


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a bit unrelated to the topic of the videos, but related to the last post that you made Tobin. Over the past 8 months I have lost about 60lbs, and have spent a ton of time in the gym, and that has done wonders for extending my kayaking range and capabilities and effectiveness. RANGE. Having a boat is great, but what kayaking and wading does, is that it forces you to fish a spot more throughly. More effectiveness. Adding physical fitness to the mix has really helped everything about this type of fishing for me. Also I have found that the extra mile or two or three of range makes all of the difference in the world. Willingness to get out of the boat probably adds about 25-30% more fishable water in my area. Yeah, you can reach that skinny water with the kayak, but I have found that you spook more fish, trying to fish it the shallower that you get. If I am not wading, I am standing up in the kayak sight fishing. So, even if you have a boat and that is your main way to fish, I would encourage you to think about adding in some of these other techniques.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Im watching the video slowly a little bit each day after work theres so much information. Trying to soak it all up. Doesnt look like I'll have a day off til February so I should be ready by then lol.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great post Bill and definitely dead on. Fishing with precision can pay dividends... and so can the exercise right. 

C- I gotcha man.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Tobin, off the com and back to work...........................


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got a replacement copy yesterday and watched it all again. I learn more and more every time I watch it. Tobin, in the video there is mention of the Solunar Charts in passing about Major and Minor feeding times. I have always been a bit skeptical of this. Obviously you hold a lot of value in it. How does it work?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it's a tool...certainly not a perfect science. I have some thoughts about why it works... some of them still need testing. I have found a lot of my big fish, including bass, have come close to a major or minor. I have had some that didn't as well. Just seems to be a correlation. 

A solunar calendar feed time is mainly based on the moons location. Either on each horizon east west (rise/set) or straight over head or the opposite side of the world refered to as underfoot. 

A minor feed by this system is said to be at either moon rise or moon set, and a major feed is either when it's directly above you or underfoot. I've been fishing and hunting all my life and there is some correlation to this... it's not an exact science because who knows what the fish really think about that. Although some of it seems to make sense in the water... The easiest time for a fish to feed at night is when the moon is directly overhead lighting up the night sky. they can easily see a silhouette of a baitfish or shrimp. But also.. especially shallow.. when the moon is on horizon it can help fish see the reflection off of baitfish and aid them in feeding at night... and sooooo if the fish feed at night a certain time then a certain amount of time later they should feel hungry. also tide movement through passes correlate nicely with the moon being overhead or underfoot.... When the moon is overhead... the tide will be following that off by about 30-45 minutes... so fish should anticipate the tide movement as well at that time which meshes with the ability to see prey silhouette and feed.

like i said, some of these observations have not been tested and it's certainly not an exact science.. I wish I could interview a fish... 

t


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Makes sense. I know of a guide here that ONLY fishes in his personal fish times based around major feeding times. He believes in it so much that he says that he just doesn't have time to spend on the water if it is not during a "productive" time.


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tobin, All I can say is finnally!! A true no nonsense approach to a how to tutorial dvd on speckled trout. The insights truly confirm ya'lls commitment to provide true useful real time fishing technique and practice. And it assures us that when your future products are released we are getting more of the same and that's what will seperate you from the competitors. I was asked earlier what the comparison between your products and another let's say tutorial dvd producer and simply in my opinion there is absolutely no comparison period! So keep up the good work and keep them coming with the same thoughtful and meaningful approach that is, because there are alway's other's fighting for bragging rights in all thing's especially fishing!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks RodsD, I truly appreciate that. 

A lot of work and contribution went into those DVD's, by me and those in the DVD's. I totally got your appreciation and recognition. 

To all that have watched the DVD's, I request you show your appreciation to those guides in the DVD's by considering taking a trip with one of them. Those guys are very generous teachers and each of them know tons, and they'll all teach you even more on a trip with them. A trip with them after watching the DVD's will reinforce what you learned and really make it all come alive. 

Thank you all for your generous thoughts and comments, 
tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

blaminack said:


> Makes sense. I know of a guide here that ONLY fishes in his personal fish times based around major feeding times. He believes in it so much that he says that he just doesn't have time to spend on the water if it is not during a "productive" time.


i would think if someone is going to make the most of their time on the water that's be one think to consider.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I have never really taken it into consideration, but this guy and your video has gotten me to thinking about putting it in to my thought process when planning trips.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I planned my last trip with that in mind as well as tide change and major/minor feed time and wore them out. It all started within 30 minutes of the major feed that wasat 11am and ended at 1 pm but i still caught fish after that but the bite tapered off and i had to switch from tops to corkys


-mac-


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bottom line is if you want to take that upper class fish the attention to detail and stat's have to be considered for a game plan to point out the best time and productive time to be on the water. Much like the method to elliminate unproductive waters you take it a step further and elliminate unproductive time. I especially like that analogy like not letting the deer learn our pattern to and from our deer stands, we shouldn't put to much preasure in one given body of water especially confined space.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

T...I wade for trout,here,on the east coast(Chesapeake Bay,Va./Pamilico,Albemarle Sounds,NC)...Would these be helpful to me or are they geared toward Texas trout?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The biggest difference you're going to have there is that the tide change is much larger... but that being said, some of the guys fishing for big trout in the James in the winter have gotten them and liked them. I designed them based on ecology of speckled trout so they aren't just texas specific.. We have gotten some good reviews from Florida and Georgia as well. Give them a shot and if you don't feel like they help then you can return them.. that's my policy. 
t


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in Panama City and we have a large Bay system, and I have found the info extremely solid. The fish do basically the same things for the same reasons, but you need to research your area via charts and Google Earth to look for the KINDS of places that the video describe. They are there some where.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bill that's dead on.. very astute. 

I seem to remember an email I had from a guy that fishes your area (Chesapeake) and he really liked them.


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

Do the trout support dvds touch on wade fishing? Or is it just fishing out of a boat.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Carolina Specks.....*

Thanks dude...I've waded/yakked after Specks, for years, up here in Carolina/Virginny ,and sure enough EVERY time I think I've got them basturds figured out I learn something I DIDN'T know!!!I'll get a couple from ya in the next few days...I'm sure there'll be some insightful stuff in 'em...thanks again for your reply.
-Bill


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sounds good Bill (night train). 

Dharbaugh-
Yes, they are good for wading as well. The information can be applied to all methods of transportation whether that be walk in or fly in on an SCB and anywhere in between. One of the best parts for waders is the aerial photo instruction section on finding big trout areas. 

T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

NightTrain said:


> ...,and sure enough EVERY time I think I've got them basturds figured out I learn something I DIDN'T know!!!...


There's always something new to learn. 
t


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ive been watching them a lot lately, it will definitely help when youre out on the water and you start second guessing yourself, then you remember what to do in whatever situation arises. I know one thing, i need to get my boat running because trying to find active bait and chasing birds is some serious exercise in a kayak!
> 
> -mac-


You can buy a pill to cure that problem too. LMAO!:an4:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What kind of pill is that? Fukitol?


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What kind of pill is that? Fukitol?
> 
> -mac-


Easynow....

It's called Boston Whaler baby... lol.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Ordered both,T...lookin' forward to the mailman .:rybka:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good deal night.. they went out this am. Should be there pretty quick.


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

*Trout Support DVD's*

I have moved back in to the area after being gone for 20yrs. Bought me a boat and am fired up to get back in the game. I realize that I have probably forgotten most of what I use to know. So based on all of the good things being said about these DVD's I ordered both on Tues. and received notice today that they had shipped today, you just can'y hardly find costomer service like that anymore. This should shorten my relearning curve a bunch.

Com'on mailman,

Steve


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Rangerbobtx said:


> Com'on mailman,
> Steve


Lol...they will help, without a doubt!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How'd the mailman do... are they there yet?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Tough weekend to fish, but I bet a few are being caught. conditions starting to stabilize a little today...


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

*Trout Support DVD's*

I got em on Fri. Watched both of them straight thru. Lots a good stuff in there, way too much to absorb in just one veiwing. I will be watching these over and over for a long time. Now I just need to get out on the water and start putting some of this info to work.

Thanks Tobin for the quick shipping.

Steve


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> How'd the mailman do... are they there yet?


 Man,T...QUICK delivery...gottem here in Virginia on Friday...you da man.
The videos are everything they claim to be and more.They confirmed many things that I had ideas about, and actually taught this old dog some new tricks(winter specks especially).Troutsupport rocks.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Your very welcome Night Train. Our Pleasure.
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Man, it went from winter to late spring back to winter all in one week. But at the same time I'm happy that it's been so warm. Warming trends like last week will help the fish be more aggressive.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mosquitos will be more aggressive too! No hard freeze is no good! Its nice to see trout nailing top dogs like tarpon


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... hate those little $&^#@* mosquitos.. especially fishing the north shoreline in a light north breeze. Yeah, the warm spell certainly helps the topwater activity.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I got my dvd on trophy trout and it's packed with information. Following the methods shown here will make anyone a better fisherman.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Backlasher.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

PS... like you screen name... backlasher... 

I'm working hard on the redfish DVD...making a lot a graphics and working in voice over right now. Wish I was on the water today though.. too pretty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Today felt more like april


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No doubt Mac!!.. it definitely felt like April. If the weather stays like it's currently trending, the bays are gonna be a month ahead of themselves and in may we'll be fishing where fish were last year in June. But there's lots of time between here and then.


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

I got the finding fish and catching a limit last week, watched it about 10 times and ordered big fish today. I hope all this 2cool info I am learning pays off. Great stuff. Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Your welcome H.. good weekend for learning man.. yours should get there pretty quick..went this am. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey H, did you get it.. or did you go to the rod show?


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Will you guys be at the Houston fishing show this week?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I won't personally, but there will be a couple guys with them.. For Sure David with Texas Rod Works... I'm editing the redfish DVD and can't make it down. Locked myself in the house until I get'er done. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Man, do I have some audio work to do...lol... just a little cleaning up that's all. 
t


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Man, do I have some audio work to do...lol... just a little cleaning up that's all.
> t


Don't go getting yourself too excited seeing the finish line... Once you're done with the Redfish DVD it's on to Gafftopsail!

Get Yur Slime On!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... that's for sure... I i'm nowhere near the finish line... about 50%. Doing voice over still. 

I'm calling you to get me on those Gaffer when it's time ;-)


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> LOL... that's for sure... I i'm nowhere near the finish line... about 50%. Doing voice over still.
> 
> I'm calling you to get me on those Gaffer when it's time ;-)


I already have a song/parody... "slime, slime, everwhere there's slime" lol... Tesla will be so proud...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

man, i gotta get you a recording contract...LOL actually, that's pretty awesome. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How about a couple more lines....lol.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Tobin, could you use some instrumental Reggae type music for background stuff? I have a lot of good tunes that could be used for backing tracks. As a matter of fact several of my songs have been used by Native Kayaks for some of their fishing videos on Youtube. If you could use them, or would like to hear them let me know.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> How about a couple more lines....lol.


"Makin the boat slippery, all over my line,
It's on this, on that, can't you see the slime"

I actually had fun writing it, though i don't like the original song...


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thinkin it's about time*

Looks like it's time to check these DVD's out, they look really well done.

I've always been more of e reader when it comes to ascertaining information, but these look like I may get a more tangible return. How long does it usually take to ship from there to Austin?

Five


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*hmmm*

Well it looks like I can't order over the website for some reason 

PM me if you can I'd like to give these a gander before Friday if possible.

Five


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok everyone.. looks like there was a processing breakdown on the site starting sometime Thursday.. I didn't find out about it till yesterday. It's been resolved. If anyone else tried to order sometimein the last couple days and had trouble you may either try again now... or just call me at 512-775-4728 and i'll personally process it for you. 
Tobin


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

When well the red fish DVD be out ? I have the two trout dvds They are great.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Workin on redfish RIGHT NOW!!!... I'm about 60%... I worked today on a really cool segment on tailing redfish with Capt Steve Soule... I'm declaring that I send it off to duplication March 31.. so end of April.


----------

